# Finding Models?



## rockangelphotography (Dec 30, 2008)

I am currently seeking models to help build my portfolio,
I would like to start charging for my services in the near future but I feel like I need much more material for example of what I can do before I start charging.
I am having trouble finding models to pose for me to do this...how do you usually go about finding them?   :er:


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 30, 2008)

Have you tried the usual sites?
Onemodelplace
modelmayhem


----------



## rockangelphotography (Dec 31, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> Have you tried the usual sites?
> Onemodelplace
> modelmayhem


 


Acctually I hadn't looked at these sites...i was worried that i wouldn't find anyone willing to do TF* but thank you for the info!


----------



## Village Idiot (Dec 31, 2008)

I have a model mayhem account. There's a good chance you can find models close to you. Just browse and find recent joins and people that have crappy portfolio pictures. Most all beginners do TF* work and if you're a good photographer, even some experienced models will want to work with you.


----------



## bdavis (Jan 16, 2009)

You can also contact a local modeling agency and ask them. Most modeling agencies have girls who are just starting out that want to build their portfolio as well. If you find one of those, you might be able to get her to come out for free since you are helping each other. Just remember to get a model release! :thumbup:


----------



## xposurepro (Jan 16, 2009)

Myspace also has a model / photographer networking feature


----------



## visualpoetry (Feb 18, 2009)

I use model mayhem and all the models (well, the majority) are willing to work TF.


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 18, 2009)

Alright.  Somebody help out the old guy.  What's "TF?"  I suspect it's some sort of exchanging services.


----------



## andrew99 (Feb 18, 2009)

"Time For xxxxx" .. Either TFP (time in exchange for prints) or TFCD (time in exchange for a CD of images).


----------



## rubbertree (Feb 18, 2009)

Friends?


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 18, 2009)

> Alright. Somebody help out the old guy. What's "TF?" I suspect it's some sort of exchanging services.


Yup...it's *T*ime *F*or...
For (presumably) a long time...it was TFP...Time for Prints.  The model gives their time in exchange for prints to be used in their portfolio.  The photographer gets shots for their portfolio and maybe more, as they probably retain the full rights to the shots.  
Now, in the digital age, it might be Time For CD (or whatever).

This probably isn't something that established pro photographers or pro models will do but it's a way to build your portfolio without having to spend a lot of money etc.


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for that.  I wasn't thinking of the "*" as a wild card.

This is what I call an "invitational session."  I've not done many.  I'm really very stingy about giving away photography.

I've found most everybody is flattered to be asked.  It's never been much of a problem.

-Pete


----------



## rufus5150 (Feb 18, 2009)

I always love the suggestion of Model Mayhem because you need at least two models to get an account as a photographer (chicken, meet egg). Does OMP have similar restrictions?


----------



## rufus5150 (Feb 18, 2009)

Okay y'all can make fun of me now. Didn't realize you could browse the models before you join.

Feel free, laugh. 

Okay... that's enough.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 19, 2009)

:lmao::mrgreen::Joker::crazy::bounce:

layball:

:cheers:


----------



## tasman (Feb 19, 2009)

I have been posting ads on Kijiji.com in the TV, Media, Fashion section. And I have been getting lots of responses to it. Meeting one Model today too.


----------



## rufus5150 (Feb 19, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> :lmao::mrgreen::Joker::crazy::bounce:
> 
> layball:
> 
> :cheers:



Except unless they've posted their email or myspace in their profile, you can't contact them.


----------



## GerryDavid (Feb 19, 2009)

If your portfolio is for portraits, you dont have to hire a model.  You could try craigslist and post in the free section.  Offer a free print in exchange for a model release signed.  You may not end up with a model, but your portfolio will reflect real people. : )

Just an alternative. : )


----------



## GerryDavid (Feb 19, 2009)

tasman said:


> I have been posting ads on Kijiji.com in the TV, Media, Fashion section. And I have been getting lots of responses to it. Meeting one Model today too.



Ive never heard of kijiji.com but I figured there had to be alternates to craigslist.  Are there any others?

kijiji seems to have copied craigslist cities though, and its not nearly as busy as craigslist for my area, but its good to have an alternative.  from a search, I only see one other photographer on there advertising.


----------

